

Is Big Data an Economic Dud? - mattrjacobs
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/18/sunday-review/is-big-data-an-economic-big-dud.html?hp&_r=0&pagewanted=all

======
tdheff
Someone needs a lesson in the difference between correlation and causation.

------
mgwhitfield
doubt it, people just aren't thinking about it right

